# Herping around Sydney



## jase75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a free weekend so headed to Sydney to check out some of the National Parks, it was a nice day and still quite warm at night. I walked a few firetrails during the day and then just drove some roads at night.







My first Death Adder, something i have wanted to see in the wild for a long time, this 1 was just coming onto the road just after dark. Also seen a Burtons Legless Lizard but didnt get any pics.







Were heaps Of Lacies and Heath Monitors around during the day.


----------



## shaye (Apr 25, 2011)

love the adder mate


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 25, 2011)

That's the longest adder I've ever seen!
Also love the lacies and heath


----------



## wranga (Apr 25, 2011)

lucky find for this time of year. nice pics


----------



## dannyoxford1994 (Apr 26, 2011)

i live in sydney and go all the time but never find a adder good finds


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 26, 2011)

yea you got to go to the right spots in sydney for adders usually on the fringes or outside the sydney basin.
what part of sydney did you go?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't want any particular spots but is anywhere in near blue mountains any good. I would think this time of year it might be a bit cold but just wondering


----------



## dannyoxford1994 (Apr 26, 2011)

I mainly go looking up in the the blue moutains but i havnt came across one


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my mates does mountain biking and he comes across browns sometimes. I haven't been yet but might go looking when it warms up again.


----------



## dannyoxford1994 (Apr 26, 2011)

i usually find lizards such as jackys moutain dragons and lace monitors and i come across red bellys and ive only seen one broad headed snake i thought that was good but thats about all ive seen up in the moutains


----------



## saximus (Apr 26, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> One of my mates does mountain biking and he comes across browns sometimes. I haven't been yet but might go looking when it warms up again.


 I'll go with you!

Nice finds Jase. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

Try heading up the Putty rd, bout 10 mins past the old halfway house servo there is a turn off to the left as you head north, you can follow this rd upto apple tree flat near Denman or there is a track that will bring you down near the township of Bulga. Might be a bit late this time of year but in the summer you will see more reptiles on this track than you could poke a stick at. Its called the Commission track and i wouldnt recommend taking a 2wd up there coz its a long walk back.HAHAHAHA


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

saximus said:


> I'll go with you!
> 
> Nice finds Jase. Thanks for sharing



Yer we should go one time. I am having to work most weekends but we should. Are there any good spots around Windsor or Richmond I would think Richmond would be alright. Cheers daniel


----------



## dangles (Apr 26, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer we should go one time. I am having to work most weekends but we should. Are there any good spots around Windsor or Richmond I would think Richmond would be alright. Cheers daniel



i would be keen as well. I guess the bush park area around windsor downs, llandilo or near the dropzone would be ok areas to start


----------



## HypnoticSlither (Apr 26, 2011)

dude thats awsome! that monitor looked big...was it??


----------



## saximus (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha thanks Bigfella. Reckon my mighty Vitara would make it?
Dan I think up the mountains is really the best bet. I've heard of the odd find around some local bush but it seems there would be much more variety up the mountains a little in summer


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yer my subaru is all wheel drive but tends to shy away from anything more than a dirt road lol the traction control doesn't seem to like dirt or wet roads for that matter

I was think around springwood road you would probably find some good stuff


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mate the Vitara will do fine, trust me tiger snakes by the truck load and the biggest Lacies you will ever see and a whole lot more. Ive got maps of the whole area with a few more trails you try aswell. There is a track, though ive never been on it that will take you through the bush from the putty rd through to Wollombi.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wish I had known that about 3 months back. I was staying a pokolbin for a mates bucks party I was up there for a week and drove back through wollombi.


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 26, 2011)

You can also drive in the bush from the north side of the halfway servo to almost the sand mine at Colo with only a small surfaced detour around the gorge, this was the stretch i got shot at in but dont let that put you off.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 26, 2011)

very cool. The adder is scary


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer we should go one time. I am having to work most weekends but we should. Are there any good spots around Windsor or Richmond I would think Richmond would be alright. Cheers daniel


 

my favourite herping spots are in that area,i call it brown town for a good reason,have alook at my facebook pictures from there


----------



## zack13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow bigfella this place sounds amazing I would love to go with some other people some time.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 27, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> You can also drive in the bush from the north side of the halfway servo to almost the sand mine at Colo with only a small surfaced detour around the gorge, this was the stretch i got shot at in but dont let that put you off.


 
Why was someone shooting at you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 27, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Why was someone shooting at you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Dont know, jealous of how awesome I am I suspect. HAHA.
Seriously I dont know, I come accross some pretty strange property owners, most I can talk around but that particular time I chose not to stir the pot.


----------

